# Black & White with Color...mode on camera???



## jamaicamenutts (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, but I have spoken with 2 people now who have pictures that are black and white with color splashed in.  When I asked them how they did that or what software they used....they said it was a setting their friends used ON their camera.

Does anyone know what setting this could be?  I have 3 cameras I can work with on this and I have looked through the manuals and see nothing on doing this directly on the camera.  I know you can do it in photo editing software, but I would love to be able to do it directly on the camera if possible.

These are the cameras I have:

Olympus E-510 (Digital SLR)
Olympus Stylus 730
Olympus Stylus 770 SW (waterproof camera)

My husband has the Olympus E-500 (digital SLR)

So...does anyone have any suggestions or know the setting that does this??? My cameras arent really old, but I guess it could be a new setting???  Any help would be great!  I leave for vacation on Sunday and would love to have it figured out by then!:heart:


----------



## Montana (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never heard of being able to do this in camera.  It wouldn't make sense to be able to select where you wanted your color at.  That is if you are referring to B&W images with select color.

Derrick


----------



## Joves (Jun 12, 2008)

There are not any cameras I know of that do this either. It is all done in post processing.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2008)

jamaicamenutts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but I have spoken with 2 people now who have pictures that are black and white with color splashed in.  When I asked them how they did that or what software they used....they said it was a setting their friends used ON their camera.
> 
> ...



I hate to break the bad news to you but those informants of yours are, as we would say where I come from, pulling your leg. Well that or they are dumber than a sack of rocks.  What you are referring to is call selective color and is a post processing function, not an in camera function.   Here is how it is done.
http://www.dphotojournal.com/video-tutorial-selective-color/


----------



## elemental (Jun 12, 2008)

Joves said:


> There are not any cameras I know of that do this either. It is all done in post processing.



Some Canon point-and-shoots do this in camera, though it can be done pretty easily in post.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 12, 2008)

elemental said:


> Some Canon point-and-shoots do this in camera, though it can be done pretty easily in post.



Really, which ones would those be?


----------



## bahandi (Jun 12, 2008)

sd750 for one


----------



## darkpbstar (Jun 13, 2008)

and the disposable Kodak


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 13, 2008)

bahandi said:


> sd750 for one



It's true, on the SD750 you can select a color and turn everything else monochrome. But you cannot select a particular subject unless that subject has one color (i.e. flower).


----------



## ann (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a student who does this with her point and shoot on a regular basis. 

i ws amazed at just what these p&s cameras are programmed to do these days.

Don't know which camera she was using, but i do think it was a cannon of some flavor.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, you see it all the times in teenage girls myspace pics. Im pretty sure you just choose a color and it elimanates all other colors.


I think its funny how most people here cant work a P&S for their life, haha


----------



## dry3210 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah both the Canon SD750 and SD1000 do this. They are just point and shoots. Its neat but thats about it

They also have a color "swap" feature that will replace one color with another in the photo, however it doesn't work very well


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 13, 2008)

I have the Canon S3 IS and I know S2 and S5 do as well... it´s called color accent.... and you can have one color to show while the rest are b&w...


----------



## BrandonS (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a buddy that has a Canon P&S; well the middle grade between P&S and SLR.  It has an option for selective coloring.  It also will do color swapping in it.  I can't remember what kind it is though, but it does go to show there are cameras that will do this.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 14, 2008)

bahandi said:


> sd750 for one



Well I'll be a suck egg mule.  They sure are putting a lot of gizmos on the P&S cameras these days.  Any of em make coffee for you while your shooting?

I guess you can toss me into that sack with them other dumb rocks.  But I will admit when I am wrong and on this one it looks like I was wrong.  I don't own a P&S but was thinking about getting a G9.  Wonder what spangle and sparkle Canon put into it.


----------



## Montana (Jun 14, 2008)

^LOL.  I was wrong as well.  I had never heard of it as of yet.  Guess I should read about POS P&S.

Derrick


----------



## ksm (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup,

There are a couple of Canon P&S that have the ability to do that but I haven't seen any DSLRs that can do that.

It is a very easy and straight forward process to do in post though. Just google it and you'll get a bunch of different techniques.


----------



## bahandi (Jun 14, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well I'll be a suck egg mule.  They sure are putting a lot of gizmos on the P&S cameras these days.  Any of em *make coffee* for you while your shooting?
> 
> I guess you can toss me into that sack with them other dumb rocks.  But I will admit when I am wrong and on this one it looks like I was wrong.  I don't own a P&S but was thinking about getting a G9.  Wonder what spangle and sparkle Canon put into it.



coffee.. no.. but some models can do laundry, i heard :razz:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 14, 2008)

But if your camera can't do it here's some software that can automagically.   A bunch of other B&W (grayscale) tricks too.

http://www.thepluginsite.com/products/photowiz/bwstyler/index.htm


----------



## FDSA (Jun 14, 2008)

i had a canon powershot a610 that did this i forget what the setting was called.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 14, 2008)

I've never heard of that, but I've never had a Canon, either - interesting.



bahandi said:


> coffee.. no.. but some models can do laundry, i heard :razz:


 
Intriguing.  Are there any that can change diapers?  I'd definitely pay extra for that feature.


----------



## Foto_Mommy (Jul 20, 2009)

I didnt know cameras could do this in-camera. I have done it before though and I use Photoshop CS4. I turn the photo to black and white and use the reverse paint brush to undo the black and white on the eyes for example.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 20, 2009)

gryphon and montana: Hey, I'm right there with you guys. I had no idea those lil' P&S cameras would do such a thing. That said, I'm almost sure the end result is not up to snuff either (well, for the picky among us who would rather have the colour information in the rest of the image to tweak contrast and get _exactly_ what we want). Pretty neat though.

Oh, and someone said how it was funny that most people on here can't work a P&S to save their skin or something like that. Yeah; for me it's a problem that I'm confused by the control. I look for my dial...wait, no dial. I look for the aperture setting, and it takes me forever to find it, etc. I think the worst part is that they don't have that nice click from the mirror slap and shutter, and I don't even realize I've taken a picture half the time. >.<


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 21, 2009)

JimmyO said:


> I think its funny how most people here cant work a P&S for their life, haha


Hey Hey. I still put my eye upo to my P&S even though it doesnt have a viewfinder


----------

